# My baby growls!!?



## Mama2Bug

Does/did anyone else have a baby who actually growls? By "growl", I mean a deep, way-down-in-the-throat, gutteral kind of noise. It sounds almost exactly like a puppy might sound while playing tug-of-war. My DD (6 months old) has been grunting and making straining noises for a few weeks, but over the past few days, she has begun growling at toys, at us and sometimes just out of the blue. She doesn't seem unhappy- in fact, she often smiles after making the noise- but I have to admit, the sound is pretty eerie.









Did anyone else's little one do this?


----------



## ladybugs984

my son did that for the longest time, every time he did it strangers would look at each other and say "well we know what he's doing" thinking that he was trying to poop but i'd just explain "he's just a growly baby, thats how he talks"

he's now 19 months and doen'st growl so often but he still growls


----------



## paquerette

Yep. Usually when tired, wet, or teething. But sometimes just because.


----------



## susannella

DD growled when she was 5 months or so. It only lasted about a week, which is shocking considering how much attention she got for it- it was hysterical! She stopped for some time, but not before I got it on video.

She does it every now and again. My mom thinks she's imitating the cat, who has a big, obnoxious mouth. It's definitely a good mood, chatty, experimenting with sound kind of thing with her.


----------



## PortraitPixie

My ds was/ is a grunter & growler! Isn't it funny?


----------



## rubelin

oh, yeah, K loves to growl, he's a "blanket monster" lol! Benny plays this game where he'll clmib under a blanket and pretend he's a blanket monster and one day he pulled the blanket over the baby, too, who started growling. It was a riot! He's into making all sorts of noises, the growling is one of the less disturbing


----------



## jecaly

yup, mine too! i love it. oh, and she's almost seven months.

*j


----------



## shannon0218

Yep, Molly as well, we figure she's spending way too much time with the dogs :LOL


----------



## rere

hee hee!i call my growler a beastie.usually she does it while she's breastfeeding and seems to think she's quite funny.


----------



## Trishy

J has been doing it for a while now too, just testing out what his body does.


----------



## SHK

I met a baby that roared like a lion...now that was incredibly funny to watch!


----------



## dianna11

HA!! My DD does that too. She actually doesn't babble - never has, she growls and makes "baby Wookie" noises.


----------



## AugustineM

This is so funny, I read through this thread about a week ago and thought... hmmm... my baby hasn't growled yet. But then about two days later, he started really GROWLING! It was so funny. Out of the blue. And now he's been doing it more and more every day. This morning he woke up next to DH and I and just started going, "GrrrrrRRRRRRRR!" It's actually pretty cute even though it was 6am.









He seems to do it when he's concentrating.


----------



## shishkeberry

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SHK*
I met a baby that roared like a lion...now that was incredibly funny to watch!

That's what my DS does! That's the noise his daddy and I make when we want to make him laugh, and now DS does it, too. It's so cute


----------



## mamatosage

Oh Sage always growls at us!!!! Usually when frustrated.
We try not to laugh!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Bug*
Does/did anyone else have a baby who actually growls?


Ha ha that's funny







My ds (10 mos.) doesn't growl, but he does hiss like an angry cat. We think it's hilarious and always hiss back at him.

~Nay


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulhands*









My ds was/ is a grunter & growler! Isn't it funny?

My dd is almost 14 months and is a grunter, but not as bad anymore. I think it is so funny, as well as her now. She does it and then starts laughing. Her new thing, though is that she makes a lion roar! That cracks me up.


----------



## ghannit

This is an old thread-
but my babe certainly growls! Began it about 2 months ago (she is now 9 months)... it's developed from an accidental sound into a way of expressing excitement, humor, contained frustration- but it's also refined now to the point where we have growling conversations!









I've come to love it! Apparently it's quite normal, to look at utube!


----------



## Kealli

Ha! I'm glad this thread was bumped. It is cool to hear other babies do this! My son, almost 10 months, started growling a few weeks ago. I'm convinced it is because of our little dog who play growls when we play. First it was that ds would whimper when she did, imitating her.. then he started doing the growl when I was playing tug with the dog. So cute and funny!


----------



## MissRubyandKen

Dd, 7 months, does this too and has for months. Incredibly cute. We call her monster baby. She does it often and just for fun.


----------



## littlecityfarmer

My baby growls, too. She also has a great "maniacal laugh" as in B-movie mad scientist. Often, she growls and does the mad-scientist laugh back to back. And in the car, the baby and DD growl together... Cracks me up


----------



## MrsAprilMay

My DS is a growler. He always has been. It's really cute now.


----------



## nolonger

ds is 9 months old (as of Saturday) ans has been doing this for some time. It's a happy, silly noise but it is kind of disconcerting how...um...*canine*...it sounds.


----------



## matey

ds just started this week really. It is funny.


----------



## ghannit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
ds is 9 months old (as of Saturday) ans has been doing this for some time. It's a happy, silly noise but it is kind of disconcerting how...um...*canine*...it sounds.

LOL... yep, canine is right! Although my Shepherd never growls in her presence so she didn't get it from him...
It began as a very throaty sound, and still is, although its become a bit more vocal. I actually can't make the noise she makes at all! Comes from too deep in the throat for me to mimic.


----------



## Gnatty

My 6 month old roars. It totally cracks me up when the little old ladies at the store coo at him and he, being friendly, roars. They all think it's cute.

I think it's funny because if some strange old lady was cooing at me I might roar too.


----------



## Mensch

our little Ruby is just three weeks old and she's been growling since birth. She growls after a good yawn, at the end of breastfeeding (when she's trying to squeeze out a final drop or two of milk), and when she has a tummy ache (she'll say "grrrrrr" just before farting). It really is cute and it does remind you of the noise a puppy might make when playing tug of war. She also makes several types of "ahh" and "uheee" sounds since birth. Crying is definitely not her only means of verbal communication. She has a whole bag of noises.


----------



## Teenytoona

Oh yeah, my 8 mo DD has been "Monster Baby" since 3 months. Now she does it rather purposefully.


----------



## Aeress

growling- oh, it's so fun!
Erin's now a motorboat- brrrrrr, vrrrooom


----------



## James Alevizos

Our son just turned 8 months. He started growling at things that make him happy about two months ago but has increased the frequency and scope of his little growls as he as gotten older. I had just opened my browser and saw "is growling among babies common" left in the google box by my wife. He has growled a couple times in a way that was kind of scary- like a little monster or devil. We aren't religious, we subscribe to science, and even i was like, "oh jeeze, maybe I'm wrong." And after seeing the question in the box i see my wife is also a little weirded out by it. But i actually think whether it is common or not, its normal. They are accompanied by all sorts of silly other sounds and mannerisms and mostly it makes us laugh. He started doing it in a car dealership the other day and other people laughed as well. My sister says its her favorite noise ever.


----------



## horsegal98

My toddler started this just before a year old and still does at nearly 2. He thinks it's very clever.


----------

